# Yahoo Website builder publishing Issue encountered



## cyklement (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi I need help with yahoo website publishing issue. I had already create a company website using yahoo website builder and now I need to publish it. 

When I click publish and enter the yahoo Id and password it gave me an error. The error is posted in the "" below.

" "The error report is completely ananymous and contains no information about your or your website. The information reported to Yahoo! includes a description of the error and the state of various preferences and configuration options.

Error report.

---Error Report Generated Wed Nov 20 11:58:01 SGT 2013---
Version: Yahoo! SiteBuilder/2.8.5/1.7.0_25
OS Name: Windows 7
OS Arch: x86
OS Version: 6.1
Java Home: C:\Program Files\Java\jre7
Max Memory: 259522560 bytes
Heap Size: 74584064 bytes
Used Memory: 61945584 bytes
Site Open: true
Open Pages: 9
Look And Feel: 1040
Snap to Grid: false
Auto Spell Check: true
Autosave: true

com.yahoo.sitebuilder.io.FilestoreException: 52 - Remote error: RemoteFilestore.doGet http://us.1.p9.fs.geocities.yahoo.com/gcfs/init?.ver=1.0&.path=/ **java.io.IOException: HTTP Response: HTTP/1.1 302 Found (http://us.1.p9.fs.geocities.yahoo.com/gcfs/init?.ver=1.0&.path=/) (Wrapped in a RuntimeException) at com.yahoo.publishing.io.RemoteFilestore.doGet(RemoteFilestore.java:235) at com.yahoo.publishing.io.RemoteFilestore.doInitDomain(RemoteFilestore.java:431) at com.yahoo.publishing.io.RemoteFilestore.initDomain(RemoteFilestore.java:405) at com.yahoo.publishing.io.RemoteFilestore.init(RemoteFilestore.java:511) at com.yahoo.publishing.io.ServerFile.init(ServerFile.java:592) at com.yahoo.publishing.io.FilterFilestore.init(FilterFilestore.java:49) at com.yahoo.publishing.io.ServerFile.init(ServerFile.java:592) at com.yahoo.publishing.io.FilterFilestore.init(FilterFilestore.java:49) at com.yahoo.publishing.io.ServerFile.init(ServerFile.java:592) at com.yahoo.publishing.io.FilterFilestore.init(FilterFilestore.java:49) at com.yahoo.publishing.io.SiteBuilderFilestore.init(SiteBuilderFilestore.java:35) at com.yahoo.publishing.io.ServerFile.init(ServerFile.java:592) at com.yahoo.publishing.filestoreserver.FilestoreServlet.init(FilestoreServlet.java:62) at com.yahoo.publishing.filestoreserver.FilestoreServlet.service(FilestoreServlet.java:606) at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:717) at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:290) at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:206) at yjava.servlet.FilterChainInvoker$ServletFilterChainInvoker.invoke(FilterChainInvoker.java:49) at yjava.servlet.filter.YHdrsFilter.doFilter(YHdrsFilter.java:68) at yjava.servlet.filter.YHdrsFilter.doFilter(YHdrsFilter.java:52) at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:235) at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:206) at yjava.servlet.FilterChainInvoker$ServletFilterChainInvoker.invoke(FilterChainInvoker.java:49) at yjava.cookie.CookieDataFilter.doFilter(CookieDataFilter.java:447) at yjava.cookie.CookieDataFilter.doFilter(CookieDataFilter.java:219) at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:235) at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:206) at yjava.servlet.FilterChainInvoker$ServletFilterChainInvoker.invoke(FilterChainInvoker.java:49) at yjava.servlet.filter.DoNotTrackFilter.doFilter(DoNotTrackFilter.java:104) at yjava.servlet.filter.DoNotTrackFilter.doFilter(DoNotTrackFilter.java:50) at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:235) at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:206) at yjava.servlet.FilterChainInvoker$ServletFilterChainInvoker.invoke(FilterChainInvoker.java:49) at yjava.remote.ip.RemoteIPFilter.doFilter(RemoteIPFilter.java:104) at yjava.remote.ip.RemoteIPFilter.doFilter(RemoteIPFilter.java:65) at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:235) at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:206) at yjava.security.yiv.servlet.InputValidationFilter.doFilter(InputValidationFilter.java:212) at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:235) at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:206) at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:233) at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:191) at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:127) at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:102) at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:109) at com.yahoo.yjava.YahooLogValve.invoke(YahooLogV
"

I had posted the issue in the forum and so far no one reply yet.

Yahoo Website Builder Publishing issue? - Yahoo! Answers

Could someone help me please to solve this issue. If not the company's website will not be able to stay published.

Thanks.


----------

